
Show HN: Continuo, a simple activity tracker for iPhone - bornon5
http://continuoapp.com/
======
bornon5
Hi, developer here! I’ve taught myself to code over the past 16 months, and
last year I released my first app, a simple tip calculator. I’m excited to
release this somewhat more substantial app.

I was inspired to make Continuo as a replacement for a pen-and-paper calendar
I’ve kept since 2012. It’s based around the idea of recording the activities
you do each day, without getting bogged down in specific numbers.

Feedback is welcome. Thanks for looking!

------
jen729w
YES YES YES I have wanted something just like this for so long. I want a nice
high-level view of which "optional" tasks I'm doing. Am I learning French for
half an hour a day? Good job, me. Am I exercising? Eugh, probably not, c'mon
Johnny, step it up there boy.

I'm a very visual person and this looks gorgeous; having it all in one place,
rather than trying to track "half an hour learning French on Wednesday" in my
French notes, is perfect.

I'm downloading this now. Thanks in advance, bornon5 - I'll leave a review on
the App Store proper if I like the app after a few days' use.

Update: it's gorgeous. I love that I don't have to define "30 minutes of
French per day" \- I just fill the bar depending on how much _I_ know _I_ did;
was ten minutes today enough, given my schedule and mood? Perhaps it was.

Perfect, just perfect. $2 spent. Thanks.

~~~
bornon5
Wow, you've made my day. Thank you for this, and for so perfectly
understanding my intention.

~~~
jen729w
And this is why HN can be magical. :-)

Also, I'm on the iOS 9 beta so I can't leave an App Store review yet - but I
will when it goes public, I promise.

One bit of feedback - the Reminders icon could very easily be put in the
three-dots settings page to make the interface even cleaner. I'm likely to set
a Reminder time once and change it very infrequently, so I'm not going to be
pushing the button very often. But, very minor quibble just for the sake of
feedback really.

~~~
bornon5
Thank you!

The reminder icon was a tough one, and ended up in the main header based on
beta test feedback (and my own opinion). But you're right to catch that
possibility, and I'll keep it in mind. :)

------
adamio
Haven't tried it but looks nice. My input would be to resist the urge to add
features. A lot of what makes these simple mobile apps great is the
simplicity. I used a checklist app all the time, then the developer added so
many features it became too complicated to maintain a checklist, and the app
became useless.

~~~
bornon5
I totally agree. In this case I made this app initially for myself, and the
current feature set is exactly what I want, so I'm not really tempted to bloat
it with features. Thanks for the feedback!

------
hablahaha
Beautiful! I can totally see myself using this. I'm sure it's in the works,
but I'd pay to have more reminders and (maybe) reminders that are also
customizable for a particular activity. So like, a dollar for an additional
reminder (and so on).

------
tvon
Consistently crashes shortly after tapping 'Add an activity'. iPhone 6+, iOS
8.4.1.

~~~
bornon5
For anyone using an iPhone 6+ experiencing a crash: It's a memory issue
specific to the 6+, and I've submitted an update that corrects this. Apple's
doing an expedited review, so the fix should be out very soon.

~~~
bornon5
Update: The fixed version is live, and I have confirmation that it's working
correctly on iPhone 6+.

------
yathern
Looks really nice, I love the concept behind it, and avoiding trying to
quantify everything. Of course I have to ask the obligatory 'Any timeline for
an android release'? If not, that's perfectly alright, I was just curious.

~~~
enan
I wrote an app that does something similar but albeit not as pretty :)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appsmithy....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appsmithy.activitylogpro&hl=en)

------
gglanzani
I don't usually write comments on HN, but this app is so beautiful and
tasteful that I just had to get it out. If I'd be allowed to use one word, I'd
use "Delightful".

Well done, really!

~~~
bornon5
That's so nice to hear. I've so been nervous about launching and this
incredible HN community makes that fear seem ridiculous. Thank you!

------
didgeoridoo
I've been looking for something like this forever. Thank you for saving me
from having to write it myself (it would certainly have been uglier!) Got,
bought, used, rated.

------
DanHulton
I wanted this really badly back when I was dabbling in writing about a year
ago.

Still pretty sure I'll find it very useful. $2 spent. =3

------
akerl_
Is the data stored on the device / does it sync across multiple devices if I
have an iPhone + iPad or similar?

Also, one thing that would be cool to see is an API, so I can poll my
progress/etc

~~~
bornon5
It's stored locally, and does not currently sync. I'm actively trying to
figure out sync for multiple devices, but at best that'll be months away (if I
do it, I want to do it right. I have nightmares about losing people's data).

~~~
shadesandcolour
If you're looking for simple I'd give CloudKit a shot. Should be pretty easy
to pick up after learning iOS.

------
kentt
Does anyone have a recommendation for a similar Android app?

------
inflam52
Love it. Been looking for something like this for while.

------
ckluis
Love it. Just bought and upgraded in 10 seconds.

~~~
bornon5
Awesome, thanks for the support!

------
bitdeveloper
I can't seem to get past the blue landing page that says

CONTINUO

> > >

on it. Server issues?

I like the screenshots, and look forward to trying it out.

I'm on an iphone 5, btw.

~~~
bornon5
jen729w's comment about swiping is correct - does swiping right get you to the
next screen? I could be guilty of prioritizing visual design over clear UI,
but I want to make sure the app didn't freeze for you.

~~~
bitdeveloper
Hah! That does it. I have just lost my developer card I guess. Thanks jen729w.

~~~
burriko
I've got to say, this did trip me up too. I was trying to swipe the screen in
the direction of the arrows, which it seems was the wrong way. It's beautiful,
but that particular screen could certainly be a bit clearer.

~~~
bornon5
Yeah, this was a strangely tough screen to design. There's no established
shorthand for "swipe this way" \- I tried arrows in both directions, and each
time approximately half of my testers swiped the wrong way. Gotta think about
this one more - it's definitely not the user's fault here!

------
TomorrowRich
Needs iOS8 (why??)

~~~
bornon5
I got worried about supporting older OSes (there have apparently been changes
to push notifications between 7 and 8). Probably not a necessary limitation,
but as a relatively new developer I'm playing it very safe.

------
ska
well done.

